# Wedding photos for C&C



## dzfoto (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello everyone. This the photos from the one short wedding session in Lithuania. The weather was strange, we had sun with hard rain at some moments, and it was a bit cold.

Full photo set (90 images) at my website: Erika ir Paulius | www.dz-foto.lt

Please view at full resolution. C&C are welcome 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





19.





20.





21.





22.





23.


----------



## tropico (Sep 25, 2010)

Great set! They are all lovely! 

I love #11!


----------



## srcamacho (Sep 25, 2010)

I love all of them good job....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 25, 2010)

Donatas, do you turn down ugly clients?  Just wondering  

Again.. love your work!  I do wonder, when do you do all of these photos?  It seems that you take a lot of time doing all of these photos (a lot of prepartion).  For example you have shots with the bubbles with the guests, then in the rain, then wearing boots etc.  Can you explain when these happen?


----------



## edouble (Sep 25, 2010)

These are probably the best wedding photos I have ever seen, amazing!


----------



## manaheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Jeez, as a set pretty nice.

Love the ones in the water.  Kinda random, but very creative and oddly sexy... not sure why.

The one with the groom out of focus and her near the tree-- the leaf on her face bothers me.  Minor point.

Nicely done, if you ask the not-a-wedding-photographer-guy. (me)


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 25, 2010)

Another great set Donatas. I'm always inspired by your work.


----------



## Aayria (Sep 25, 2010)

Gorgeous, all of them! A real joy to view =)


----------



## dzfoto (Sep 25, 2010)

tropico said:


> Great set! They are all lovely!
> 
> I love #11!



Thanks!



srcamacho said:


> I love all of them good job....



Thank you!



Schwettylens said:


> Donatas, do you turn down ugly clients?  Just wondering
> 
> Again.. love your work!  I do wonder, when do you do all of these photos?  It seems that you take a lot of time doing all of these photos (a lot of prepartion).  For example you have shots with the bubbles with the guests, then in the rain, then wearing boots etc.  Can you explain when these happen?



Nope, I respect every client  The whole photo set was done in aprox. 4 hours. If you see the full set from begining, you can see the 1st scene is the reception and guests greetings (~30minutes) all the other time was left for me with bride and groom. The rain lasted about ~5min, and after it began sunshine, so this way it looks like a different scene. In a word saying its the same moment just without umbrellas 



edouble said:


> These are probably the best wedding photos I have ever seen, amazing!



I really enjoy reading this, thank you!



manaheim said:


> Jeez, as a set pretty nice.
> 
> Love the ones in the water.  Kinda random, but very creative and oddly sexy... not sure why.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your points!



mwcfarms said:


> Another great set Donatas. I'm always inspired by your work.



Thanks!



Aayria said:


> Gorgeous, all of them! A real joy to view =)



Thank you!!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 25, 2010)

Your photos are always beautiful! I love them all!


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 25, 2010)

I absolutely love number 11. What an awesome idea. Can I say that I wish the groom had black boots? The woman can pull anything off; she just has that elegant look. The guy looks awkward with white, though.


----------



## njw1224 (Sep 25, 2010)

Great set! #3 is probably the only one I don't like. Looks awkward to me. Overall, it looks like you had a LOT of time to spend with the B&G. What I nice luxury! I America, our time with the B&G on the wedding day to get a lot of variety of settings, poses, expressions of them by themselves tends to be a bit limited. Great job.


----------



## dzfoto (Sep 28, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Your photos are always beautiful! I love them all!



Thank you!



oldmacman said:


> I absolutely love number 11. What an awesome idea. Can I say that I wish the groom had black boots? The woman can pull anything off; she just has that elegant look. The guy looks awkward with white, though.



Thank you! Yeah, maybe you are right, but I do not interfere in a whole wedding process. My duty is to capture moments in a way I see them 



njw1224 said:


> Great set! #3 is probably the only one I don't like. Looks awkward to me. Overall, it looks like you had a LOT of time to spend with the B&G. What I nice luxury! I America, our time with the B&G on the wedding day to get a lot of variety of settings, poses, expressions of them by themselves tends to be a bit limited. Great job.



Thanks! 

njw1224, why do you say its limited in America? I think that everything depends on B&G. Wedding is their celebration and they are owners of it  They decide how much time they want to spend with photographer, where they want to go and when. Every wedding is individual.


----------



## ghache (Sep 28, 2010)

i love this! especially 5-6 and 11 !!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Sep 28, 2010)

11 is great--my favorite by far!
16 is too bright


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Sep 30, 2010)

great job


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 2, 2010)

ghache said:


> i love this! especially 5-6 and 11 !!





RauschPhotography said:


> 11 is great--my favorite by far!
> 16 is too bright





Gruen Photo 7 Design said:


> great job



Thanks guys!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you even capable of producing a poor shot?  hahahaha great work!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 4, 2010)

excellent work!

if I have to be critical there are a few things I would change (this is all personal preference at this stage, your photos are technically totally sound!)

#1 not sure if you applied some filter or something but it looks cheesy, I just can't imagine this coming straight out of a camera

#4 this pose looks forced an awkward to me...

#16 wish the groom was looking into the camera as well

overall very creative! I follow a LOT of wedding photographers all over the world and these are very creative, I haven't ever seen some of these compositions before!

I do have to agree with the other poster when he asked how you have so much time to spend with the B&G alone, I get 15-30 minutes TOPS and I can't see you taking all of these in under an hour

Well I'm off to post some of my own wedding shots up on here now, so be critical with mine as well!


----------



## Fedaykin (Oct 4, 2010)

Love #11 and #23. Great set mate!


----------



## ceomom703 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love these! The settings are out of the ordinary but the mood comes through. You've captured the chemistry between them- great job! The bride is gorgeous --- she looks like a model. She has a look circa 1970s and it just works.


----------



## dzfoto (Oct 5, 2010)

DirtyDFeckers said:


> Are you even capable of producing a poor shot?  hahahaha great work!





skiboarder72 said:


> excellent work!
> 
> if I have to be critical there are a few things I would change (this is all personal preference at this stage, your photos are technically totally sound!)
> 
> ...





Fedaykin said:


> Love #11 and #23. Great set mate!





ceomom703 said:


> I love these! The settings are out of the ordinary but the mood comes through. You've captured the chemistry between them- great job! The bride is gorgeous --- she looks like a model. She has a look circa 1970s and it just works.



Thanks guys!  

BTW skiboarder72, the #1 was straight out the camera. No processing was done.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 6, 2010)

Great use of lighting. Very nice!


----------



## kristyberends (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice...I can tell that you 'got it'.  Nice composition, creativity, use of light...and most importantly a product that your client undoubtedly will love!


----------



## Jay Hsiang Studio (Oct 11, 2010)

i love the rain photo! looks almost like snow. i also really like the one with the bride jumping with the balloons. and the last one is classic, filmesque!  nice work!

georgia from jay hsiang studio

Jay Hsiang Studio
Los Angeles Wedding Photography
Engagement Photography
Destination Wedding Photography


----------

